# SVM's Continued Workshop Expansion



## [email protected] (Feb 1, 2012)

Good Morning All,

Firstly apologises if SVM have not been very active on the Forum but we have been extremely busy in investing in the future.

As most of you know in Late December/Early January SVM invested in expanding our facilities. By February this year we released that we were very quickly filling the new premises at an even faster rate!

SVM made a decision to be committed to the GT-R R35 and we genuinely want to provide our customers new and old the very highest level of customer service and for this reason we have now expanded again.










We have taken on the Unit next door but had to make a little access LOL



















Hope you all approve......





































Larger than Life Print of the HULK 8' x 16' has a great presence



















































































We are a firm believer that you have to continue to re-invest into a business in order to be successful and to give a professional service, Things move very fast in today’s world and we have to move with it.

With the overwhelming demand in 2013 the further expanded premises is equipped to a very high standard. 

•	Ample Storage for in house stocking
•	Purpose built heated customer reception/Showroom with Wi-Fi and creature comforts Imminent
•	8000+ sqft dedicated to GT-R’s (R35) (This is addition to the 6000sqft we already have for MOT Centre)
•	Dedicated Service Bays Imminent
•	More Ramps being installed
•	Dedicated Engine Room 
•	Dedicated Transmission Room

Our New Premises was chosen with the safety of our Customers cars as a Priority that is why we have:

•	24 Hour Surveillance 
•	Double Security Gated 
•	24 Hour Patrol
•	Police Red care 

We hope that you all like our commitment to the cause and the new expansion. This will also be home to a *World Exclusive Project* coming very soon ....... Watch this space......

Kind Regards


Amar


----------



## R35Audio (Jul 9, 2002)

Wow, amazing Amar. Good luck with your ongoing plans. Fantastic to see develeopments like this to keep the R35 at the top of its game.

:bowdown1::bowdown1::bowdown1::bowdown1::bowdown1::bowdown1::bowdown1:


----------



## grahamc (Oct 1, 2006)

Looking very good!! 

Like the sound of the new project........


----------



## andrew186 (May 3, 2010)

fantastic

massive step up from the old shared unit and the new waiting area should help pass the time!

can't wait to visit! 

looking forward to the new project too


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Impressive premises.


----------



## knight-racer (Oct 14, 2003)

I knew the further expansion was taking place but wasnt expecting it to be this impressive! Well done guys! Will have to check the place out in person next week!


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

Very nice indeed!

Thankfully I don't have the modifying bug though!


----------



## markleach (Jun 29, 2009)

Top class,that's what you call commitment,well done to all


----------



## Kabz r35 Gtr (Sep 27, 2012)

Good stuff! Keep up the good work lads


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

Bloody hell Amar....you said I would be I pressed and I am!! Looks great and will get myself over to see you when I get back from holiday:thumbsup:


----------



## Taff1275 (Jan 25, 2012)

Great stuff guys!! keep up the good work, will have a good nosey next week.


----------



## JamieP (Jun 5, 2006)

Wow, amazing workshop.


----------



## alloy (Apr 29, 2005)

Nice clean workshop! Can't wait to see the development of the new project car! Keep up the good work SVM!


----------



## mags993tt (Feb 3, 2011)

That is seriously cool! Congratulations!


----------



## goldgtr35 (Aug 15, 2012)

Fantastic looking workshop.
May your business keep growing, 
Looks like you have a great customer following already,
All the best.
Goldie


----------



## Vernonjones (Oct 23, 2012)

Anyone who can expand at that rate in this climate is obviously doing something right! Gets my vote. Just a few more staff and the skys the limit - Well done guys


----------



## R35 Boxer (Aug 12, 2012)

That's looking great guys! :thumbsup:


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

Holy crap, looks like a UK version of West Coast Customs


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

Thank you Guy's appreciate your kind endorsements.

Yes this is one hell of a commitment , we needed to up grade, and I think the Bob the builder bug kicked in 

In all honesty we need the space for a couple of exciting projects, by the end of the week I will reveal all !

Mook Get Ready !!!

Next up our Very very long awaited web site Release


----------



## robsm (Jul 22, 2008)

Looks awesome guys 

Love the fact you're only doing GT-R's

Good luck!


----------



## saucyboy (Nov 1, 2009)

Wow, that's awesome :bowdown1:

Well done SVM Team. Wish you the best of luck, not that you need it by the looks of things ; )

Look forward to seeing what projects are coming up


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

Amazing!!! Now when we having a Midlands meet there  lol


----------



## johnhanton57 (May 2, 2009)

JapFreak786 said:


> Amazing!!! Now when we having a Midlands meet there  lol


Great job guys and look forward to visiting soon. +1 on the Midlands meet and maybe a barbie as well........what you ay Amar?


----------



## Protegimus (Aug 31, 2011)

Looks amazing; well done SVM great to see your (relentless) hard work resulting in success.
Hope to catch up with you all again (and Chubby) on the time attack circuit!

Protegimus


----------



## Doza (Jul 5, 2012)

I take my hat off to you amar and Kev your commitment to the gtr is amazeing and to open up the unit next door I do hope you get all the business you need to make it successful you deserve it and I for one will give you all the work on my car your service is second to none


----------



## Alexinphuket (Jan 25, 2012)

Looking good Amar and Kev, impressive stuff.


----------



## rob wild (Jul 30, 2007)

Would love go see some good shots of the engine and gearbox building room, what about a dyno?


----------



## PETERJH (Nov 14, 2010)

Although I work on my car in the sun and with views of the coast,I still get envious when I see a workshop like yours.Congratulations Kev and comiserations to John and Gavin(it just means more work for them!!)


----------



## PETERJH (Nov 14, 2010)

rob wild said:


> Would love go see some good shots of the engine and gearbox building room, what about a dyno?


Your own dyno room --now there's a good idea!!


----------



## ifty (Jul 27, 2005)

Well done guys !!! Wish you all the best, btw that red Gtr in your pics looks the business


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

very impressive new facilities well done all involved. come along way since 2008. In combo with new website, new demo cars and new British engineered products future looks as bright as Marks GT-R :smokin:

p.s nice pic but preferred Hulk green still :chuckle:


----------



## Henry 145 (Jul 15, 2009)

Looks good guys...when is Tazmanian Devil going to be finished?


----------



## peatough (Oct 6, 2001)

*Workshop*

SVM



Looking good. Superb expansion considering current climate. If you can expand like this now then you can only imagine what you will do when some money returns into the economy? Service and professional says it all.

Kev - Projects you re talking about - is mine one of these?! :clap: :thumbsup:

Regards


----------



## LucianGT-r (Jan 10, 2011)

have seen the new extension look very good, keep up the good work
the future look's good 
:clap::clap:


----------



## Rami (Oct 4, 2009)

Impressive stuff guys!


----------



## BigBen (Aug 18, 2012)

Very impressive. I will be doing business with you guys. :clap:


----------



## dominic1 (Feb 16, 2012)

looks great kev , hope things go well for you and your team, this is the sort of set up that i am sure will bring your company more work going fowards into the future.


----------



## TABZ (Apr 30, 2003)

Very impressive. 
Agree with Emil, set up a meet.

Tabz


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 1, 2012)

*Thank You*

From myself and all the Team @ SVM thank you all for such positive comments and praise.

It makes all our hard efforts worthwhile !

Regards

Amar


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

peatough said:


> SVM
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The Projects, are probably the most ambitious to date :chuckletaken on by SVM)..
This Wednesday it all start's to kick off ,(I really can't wait) a new thread will be started :squintdan:squintdan
kk


----------



## Vigilante102 (Nov 8, 2010)

TABZ said:


> Very impressive.
> Agree with Emil, set up a meet.
> 
> Tabz


+1 for a meet.

Very nice pad!


----------



## misters3 (Jun 23, 2008)

Congratulations guys.

Top office space 

All the best for the future.


----------



## 20BL (Oct 22, 2009)

Well done to all of you.
I gather you not only do Performance additions you also do straight forward Servicing
At a very competitive price. I also hear a 'Goodie' shop is in the making!! Can't wait!!


----------



## ifty (Jul 27, 2005)

Another one for the meet :thumbsup: we need to come and see what all the fuss is about and a few kebabs while we're there


----------



## saucyboy (Nov 1, 2009)

Come on, I need to see the new projects


----------



## S14 (Jan 4, 2012)

As long as it is your treat Ifty opcorn:



ifty said:


> Another one for the meet :thumbsup: we need to come and see what all the fuss is about and a few kebabs while we're there


----------



## ifty (Jul 27, 2005)

Somehow arranging a meet doesn't sound such a good idea anymore


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

saucyboy said:


> Come on, I need to see the new projects


Hi sorry for a slight Delay...The new car/Project arrives tomorrow!! 
Pic's asap :thumbsup::thumbsup: 
This is quite a curved ball (even 4us) lol
KK


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 1, 2012)

*SVM Release - Special Project as Promised*

SVM said that we wanted to reveal a surprise to everyone and here the story begins……….

As you know we very recently expanded our Premises further

Part of the reason of doing this was to accommodate a New Project.....

We are now about to start a “MAD” Project SVM Qashqai-R. Based on a Brand New Qashqai + 2 – 360 Model and a MY12 GT-R (R35) the transformation is to build the ultimate 7 seater SUV. 










This is one of two Qashqai-R’s which we will be building the Storm White one will be 550BHP and a Kuro Black one will be 900BHP.

This is a big step for SVM but we have been known to create some “Wacky” Vehicles (550BHP Transit, 500BHP KA etc etc)

Ford Transit Cosworth










Ford KA Turbo











We will be posting regular updates as they occur. The Idea is to keep the entire floorpan of the R35 and amalgamating the body of the Qashqai +2 onto it. This SUV will drive and perform as an out of the Factory Vehicle. 

Let the Games begin………

Nissan Qashqai + 2 360 in Storm White arrives @ Colliers Birmingham 13/03/2013




























Collected today (14/03/2013)



















Kev Telling Sales Manager Ken that the Qashqai would be considerably different next time he see's it LOL :runaway:










Qashqai arrives @ SVM to meet it's new home whilst the transformation takes place....














































Dash won't look like this for long...










The Magic "R" Already made it's Mark :chuckle:










Big Thanks to Nissan Colliers for there Help !!



















The Lads thinking who's taking what apart already .....




























MY12 GT-R won't look like this for long ....



















Really Can't wait for this Project to take shape 











We would like say a Special thank you to Nissan Colliers (Birmingham), Malcom GTROC, Helen Marshall. Phil Mountford and Ken Bywater @ Nissan.
SVM have gained vast experience & Knowledge working on the R35’s, now we will put this to action on a more extreme level.

Kind Regards

Amar


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

ifty said:


> Somehow arranging a meet doesn't sound such a good idea anymore


Just keep an eye out on the Events section soon


----------



## rob wild (Jul 30, 2007)

Nice project  ...........but does anyone else feel sorry for that beautiful MY12


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

rob wild said:


> Nice project  ...........but does anyone else feel sorry for that beautiful MY12


We will be gentle 
Kk


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

I notice in that mag feature it's Seven, when did you change from Seven to Severn? Or was it a mis-print on their behalf?


----------



## andrew186 (May 3, 2010)

LiamGTR said:


> I notice in that mag feature it's Seven, when did you change from Seven to Severn? Or was it a mis-print on their behalf?


It has always been Severn

Typo in the mag!


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

Doh! Stupid mag haha.

Crazy project you got going on!


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

rob wild said:


> Nice project  ...........but does anyone else feel sorry for that beautiful MY12


Not in the slightest.
It's just a car. Chop it up and build something wacky!


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

Wow.....can't wait to see this take shape!


----------



## dominic1 (Feb 16, 2012)

cheers for the pads Amar, good service.

many thanks 

Dominic


----------



## paulock (Dec 1, 2012)

LiamGTR said:


> I notice in that mag feature it's Seven, when did you change from Seven to Severn? Or was it a mis-print on their behalf?


max power **** up lol


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 1, 2012)

*Out on Out*

Spot the odd one out !



















Regards


----------



## Verinder1984 (May 8, 2011)

Im up for a meet!

Amar you guys were highly rated by Tabs.

I run a litchfields stage4 and wanted to know if you can offer servince etc for my car? Also are you able to work on my car if i decide 750-900.

Let me know. Cheers

VERIN


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

Verinder1984 said:


> Im up for a meet!
> 
> Amar you guys were highly rated by Tabs.
> 
> ...




100% can do 

Service and. Suport

Pls phone any time

Kk


----------



## paulock (Dec 1, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> Spot the odd one out !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


has to be the one on the left thats not a nissan bumper


----------



## andrew186 (May 3, 2010)

paulock said:


> has to be the one on the left thats not a nissan bumper


its the 2nd one from the left.. no number plate!


----------



## robsm (Jul 22, 2008)

no its the second from the right, it has no splitter


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

You are All Right lol
One also has black mirrors I thought it was that one!
Kk


----------



## saucyboy (Nov 1, 2009)

Kev, you started stripping that my12 yet? Really can't wait to follow this project.

Oh, and agree with others, you be to have a meet there


----------



## Brad1979 (May 26, 2012)

in the first few pics the white car starting A5 what rear diffuser is this


----------



## Taff1275 (Jan 25, 2012)

Brad1979 said:


> in the first few pics the white car starting A5 what rear diffuser is this


Believe this is a Wald one mate.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

Taff1275 said:


> Believe this is a Wald one mate.


+1

kk


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

you're all wrong, it's CLEARLY the grey one in the background.

Mook


----------



## worpdrive (Oct 10, 2009)

Fantastic workshop you have setup there, looking very professional and busy!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 1, 2012)

*Update*

Well it's been a busy afternoon again,

Another Ramp being Installed today and dedicated Service Ramp coming soon also...



















Regards

Amar


----------



## _shaun_ (Jan 16, 2007)

robsm said:


> no its the second from the right, it has no splitter


Splitter makes such a difference. Seems soo high without one


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

Who is up 4 a meet then (open day) What date?
KK


----------



## andrew186 (May 3, 2010)

Kev would you like Emil and I to arrange one?


----------



## MattGTR750 (Apr 26, 2012)

Actually can't wait to check out the new workshop and spend loads of money!!


----------



## shindy (Apr 27, 2010)

have to say guys your new website is amazing ,took me about an hour to go through it all and had spent about 10k in mods lol good work guys what do you charge for a pick up and drop of to glasgow service pm please thanks


----------



## JamieP (Jun 5, 2006)

I'm up for a SVM meet, love to have a look at the new place.


----------



## Taff1275 (Jan 25, 2012)

I'm also up for a meet but not back in the UK until 6th May.


----------



## Jags (May 20, 2007)

andrew186 said:


> Kev would you like Emil and I to arrange one?


Drop Emil a text, I'm pretty sure he's been speaking to Amar about one


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 1, 2012)

Jags said:


> Drop Emil a text, I'm pretty sure he's been speaking to Amar about one


Hi Guys,

I am in the process of sorting a date out with Emil, So once we have finished discussions I will let you all know. It will be worth the wait 

Regards


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 1, 2012)

*New Customer Waiting & Reception area*

Hi all,

Just a quick update on our new customer waiting and reception area. Not fully finished yet but will give you guys a good idea of what is to come.....

Expanded the 2nd floor level ... (Kev is being re-named "Bob the builder" )










New Carpet fitted














































Furniture arrived.... Lads wanted to keep it in the workshop .... NO Chance ! LOL











Now fitted upstairs ...Comfy Red Leather sofa's for you to relax on



















Latest Sony 20" Touch tablet with Wi-fi .... Work whilst you wait :chuckle:










Samsung 55" LED Smart 3D TV for your viewing pleasure...



















Full Tea/Coffee/Soup & Light Beverages will be available for customers










Glass cabinets which will display our latest products .....



















A range of clothing and merchandise will be arriving shortly including GTROC and Nismo items










Over looking the Workshop..










We hope you like the facilities we are trying to provide for you guys. The waiting area is fully heated to keep warm on these cold summer days LOL.

still lots of work to do, we are all putting in hours afterwork and on weekends so that customer cars always come first. Workshop will also be receiving some of the latest gadgets .... coming very soon.... watch this space....


Regards

Amar


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

Looking really smart guys, kinda makes me want to put a Y-Pipe on mine now and have an excuse to try those seats out! 

You might want to pull the sofa forward off the heater too, you don't want to toast the place!


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

matt j said:


> Looking really smart guys, kinda makes me want to put a Y-Pipe on mine now and have an excuse to try those seats out!
> 
> You might want to pull the sofa forward off the heater too, you don't want to toast the place!


I think we have over done the heater's  *Four of them* to keep you warm Lol

Will get the "gap" right +1 
KK


----------



## robsm (Jul 22, 2008)

Looks really good Kev, look forward to collecting my GTR soon.


----------



## vxrcymru (Sep 29, 2009)

You only need a topless waitress and you're sorted every GTR owner will be knocking at your door.


----------



## ForgingEngineer (Aug 31, 2012)

Now thats a room with a view!
Congratulations gents looks really smart.


----------



## Verinder1984 (May 8, 2011)

Im sure theres over 10 gtrs in 1 room. When i pick my car up im walking round every 1. 

Love them! All colours n styles


----------



## PETERJH (Nov 14, 2010)

Who's going to be the first to move in!!Excellent job guys:clap:


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

Nice work guys...coming along very well indeed. Hope Kevs wife has forgiven him for pinching the TV:chuckle:


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

Stevie76 said:


> Nice work guys...coming along very well indeed. Hope Kevs wife has forgiven him for pinching the TV:chuckle:


That tv has come from the swimming pool dome.. 

my excuse to buy a 75"

kk


----------



## pwpro (Jun 6, 2009)

waiting area looks awesome i fear mine will pail into insignificance in comparison !! lol


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

pwpro said:


> waiting area looks awesome i fear mine will pail into insignificance in comparison !! lol


I am sure it dosn't....
kk


----------



## Verinder1984 (May 8, 2011)

Paul just get it wrapped mate....


----------



## Impossible (May 11, 2011)

dropped by last week, Amar was nice enough to show me around, looks really good and lots of cool projects on the go. 

Got some nice ideas too


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

[email protected] said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am in the process of sorting a date out with Emil, So once we have finished discussions I will let you all know. It will be worth the wait
> 
> Regards


Sorry just seen this,but yes me and Amar are in discussions to get one arranged,watch this space


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

Up date, still working hard, Just had a meeting with Ravaglioli (installing latest blue tooth
4wd Lazor Equipment and Sizzor lift 

Extra ramps,and above equipment along with sophisticated Tyre changing equipment on there way  pics up soon !

for now , Craig (SVM new store and parts manager, has just stocked up the second story store room for all service products ...Pics below  what he has been up to!
All ready for the new service Ramps dedicated to R35's !!!!!!!!


----------



## 20BL (Oct 22, 2009)

It's coming together nice job


----------



## JamieP (Jun 5, 2006)

Any news on a SVM meet yet guys?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 1, 2012)

JamieP said:


> Any news on a SVM meet yet guys?



Won't Be long till we confirm a date Jamie. We should have all the building work that is currently going on finished by mid next week. 

Then more goodies for the lads in the workshop.....

Will keep you posted.

Regards

Amar


----------



## andrew186 (May 3, 2010)

Very impressive!!


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

Meet circa 4-6 weeks time 
kk


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

20BL said:


> It's coming together nice job


Do you like the pic's?:chuckle::chuckle:
kk


----------



## pwpro (Jun 6, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Meet circa 4-6 weeks time
> kk


Make it a Sunday Kev please


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

Impressive stuff right enough although I think the spacing on the 14th bottle from the left, on the middle shelf, is fractionally out:chuckle:


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

pwpro said:


> Make it a Sunday Kev please


Will Do 
kk


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

Stevie76 said:


> Impressive stuff right enough although I think the spacing on the 14th bottle from the left, on the middle shelf, is fractionally out:chuckle:


Dam Mist it  Can't get the staff Lol
kk


----------



## robsm (Jul 22, 2008)

Finally get to see the new workshop tomorrow  can't even remember the last time i drove my car, must be over 6 months ago now.

Keep us posted on the meet date! I'm back to Singapore soon


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

Took a trip over to see kev's new mega workshop, over 8,000 sq. The way its coming together really appears its a money no object set up lots of small attention to detail and you can see how much they value current/old customers since 2009 the whole office is covered in project names, pic and spec. The huge gtr pics in main workshop another very nice touch

some pics-













































































































titan from 2009. now on its 4th owner lol










































































Although we have a love hate relationship, you couldn't find a better bunch of lads than kev, amar, john, gav, wobbly. They are as obsessed with the GT-R as i am and will go above & beyond to win


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

Cheers Ben  Love the "love" Hate the "hate" Lol
Looking Forward to Feature ALL YOUR GTC PRODUCTS @ SVM HQ and Keeping/Displaying your stock 

*Next time your in the chair* The beers on you! Lol

PS
How big are these pic's ???? 
kk


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 1, 2012)

*New Toy's for the Workshop*

We believe for any business to succeed constant re-investment is required in order to provide the very best service for customers both new and old !...

SVM are investing heavily and are now just waiting for the following items to be installed into our workshop. Hopefully before our "Open Day"

Alignment and Service Scissor Lift

This product is Nissan approved and we will be having our version in the same colours as Nissan (Red). This scissor lift has an integral 2nd scissor lift built into it.

Ground works will commence in the next few weeks..

Hidden away...



Ready to use.....






Utilising premium product like this gives us the very best equipment not only for when we are Servicing your GT-R but to allow us 4 wheel align using the very latest tracking equipment.


The tracking computer will has a 22" LCD Screen and also utilise a remote mounted 50” display screen. And we will provide a colour print out of before and after geometry settings. This System uses 8 camera's the very best on the Market !



All the equipment will be provided and installed by Darren and his team of highly skilled technician's from RMT Garage Equipment | Automotive Equipment

Once our RED equipment is installed I will post some more picture's, Fingers crossed all this new product will be available for your viewing pleasure on the Open Day (We will be releasing dates and event details very soon)

Kind Regards

Amar


----------



## Jags (May 20, 2007)

We need some bigger pics! LOL


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

Where's Ben when you need him Lol
KK


----------



## andrew186 (May 3, 2010)

lol mad skills with microsoft paint Amar


----------



## rob wild (Jul 30, 2007)

You guys getting a dyno?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

rob wild said:


> You guys getting a dyno?


Hi Rob We are looking into next door (another next door lol) We would
love a Dyno 
kk


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

Can't wait to visit tomorrow! Going to be a good day


----------



## Grimson (Aug 30, 2011)

Went for a visit today, got a quick oil change, switched my exhaust tips for satin black ones and even gave my car a quick wash as I had driven through some flash rain storms on my way over!

Fantastic service, the new shop is top class, comfy sofas and a lovely tea lady! :chuckle:

Going to be an epic meet when they have the "grand opening"!


----------



## rob wild (Jul 30, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> Hi Rob We are looking into next door (another next door lol) We would
> love a Dyno
> kk


Yeah just thinking it would really be a one stop shop then! Love the idea of everything in one place and been able to map on site as well as builds etc! Would be impressive! Well even more impressive  :thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

Hope you Guy's can come to the open day !! 
kk


----------



## Vigilante102 (Nov 8, 2010)

+1 for dyno


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

*SVM Expansion Continues*

Hi Guy's

A little quiet of late on the forum.....No worries  .....
Just very very busy with customer cars & with the continued expansion program for 2013 and Our Brand New R35 Facilities in our workshops in Telford

Some Pictures to peruse of exactly what has been happening .

First Up our new 4.2ton Twin Scissor "Lazar Geo" Ramp. An 8 Camera Nissan Approved system..Allows Bespoke programmable settings .
Before and after printouts visible on our 22" or 50" wall mounted Display for ease of viewing 


































Our New Fully Auto Tyre Changer..Up to 26" wheels and lever less operation






Next Up ..High tech wheel balancer in operation 
Gav's loving the new kit Lol






New Air con machine







How about Four extra ramps in the workshop !!
This make Eight in total @ SVM with an extra Thirteen ramps at our Sister
Company (MTS) Enough Lifting Gear Lol






















As you can see we are in this for the long term, Expanding Rapidly is difficult
in hard times, All the staff has put in 110% hope you come down and see the 
new layout soon  
More updates on our expansion plans and "Open" meeting very soon

SVM will be offering numerous Offers to all R35 owners please watch this Forum
Regards kk


----------



## misters3 (Jun 23, 2008)

more and more impressive.


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Seriously impressive workshop. 
Business must be good, fair play to you for expanding in the current climate.


----------



## Vigilante102 (Nov 8, 2010)

Wow, you can't deny that's impressive.

the UK's GTR centre 

Do you still provide the collection/delivery service?


----------



## p.bro64 (Oct 4, 2012)

As said....Very Impressive, hope to come down soon to have a drool.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

Vigilante102 said:


> Wow, you can't deny that's impressive.
> 
> the UK's GTR centre
> 
> Do you still provide the collection/delivery service?


For you  and any R35 owner *Covered Transporter* UK collection /delivery
service available :thumbsup:
From the UK's Only Dedicated R35 Centre (+ 1 Qashqai R Lol)

ANYTHING R35 GTR We are Hear To Help, Take a look At The SVM Website for much more Info 

KK


----------



## Ja5on (Nov 18, 2009)

Wow


----------



## Grimson (Aug 30, 2011)

Looks amazing!


----------



## JamieP (Jun 5, 2006)

Wow, very impressive setup Kev, looking forward to the open day.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Some serious equipment there Kev! Fair play to you for spending out on great equipment.

Tyre machine and balancing machines will pay for themselves in no time!!!

Good luck.


----------



## Booooh (Sep 29, 2008)

See my baby hangin' there :thumbsup: ...

Hope to come and see it for myself really soon  ...

Ben


----------



## honda_pilot (Dec 24, 2012)

I didn't give you permission to post pics up of my baby :chuckle:

Can vouch for the quality of the workshop, clean tidy and full of gtr's.


----------



## GTRNICK (Apr 29, 2005)

I love your setup it's like a dream!


----------



## markleach (Jun 29, 2009)

Very impressive Kev,that is major investment.Look forward to the open day


----------



## ifty (Jul 27, 2005)

Something new is added each time I visit, expansion is an understatement  
Ps Kev, that alignment equipment of yours has worked wonders the cars handling is transformed :bowdown1:


----------



## robsm (Jul 22, 2008)

The alignment changes SVM did really made a big difference to the handling on mine as well, highly recommend getting it done.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

Thank's for all the kind comments
Genuinely appreciate all the support. 

A little way to go, "Floors to paint" Lol a little more Bob the buildering but I feel in Just a few months we have moved on.
Massive thanks to the Lads @ SVM for all the long hrs worked.
As a Company I want to expand further and Install A Rolling Road  (next door) Amar?and a couple of extra Repair bays, Fingers crossed the Futures bright 
Again, Thank you Guys
KK


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

not been on the forum for a while. What can i say about this thread? 

WOW !!! 

Looks great, now where is the thread about that quashqui?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

ifty said:


> Something new is added each time I visit, expansion is an understatement
> Ps Kev, that alignment equipment of yours has worked wonders the cars handling is transformed :bowdown1:


Always nice to see You and the Boss  KK


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

Hi guy's GTROC Trader Knight Racer @ SVM

SVM Welcome , Albert and his fine high quality carbon fibre parts for R35's ... 
Taking a prominent place hear at SVM   

a few pics of Knight Racer Products

All are available on site with a comprehensive fitting service
Hope you all like 

Regards KK




















Knight Racer's GTR checking the Geo Ramp out 








A massive push @SVM is happening over the last couple of day's
I have to thank my Loyal very hard working staff for all the support in moving the business on..

Banzai Magazine is calling in 2moz and SVM Will be under scrutiny  watch this space!
Regards 
KK


----------



## knight-racer (Oct 14, 2003)

Well done Kev, Amar and the SVM Team! The place certainly is state of the art dedicated "GTR one stop shop" now


----------



## minifreak (Mar 4, 2006)

knight-racer said:


> Well done Kev, Amar and the SVM Team! The place certainly is state of the art dedicated "GTR one stop shop" now


Don't you mean "R35 one stop shop"? Don't see much R32/R33/R34 GTR stuff going on ;-)

Nice workshop setup tho :smokin:


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

minifreak said:


> Don't you mean "R35 one stop shop"? Don't see much R32/R33/R34 GTR stuff going on ;-)
> 
> Nice workshop setup tho :smokin:


Yes; The Only R35's one Stop  + Qashqai R Lol
+ John's and Amar's R34's  when they have time .
kk


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

[email protected] said:


> Yes; The Only R35's one Stop  + Qashqai R Lol
> + John's and Amar's R34's  when they have time .
> kk


+ Porkers and TT lambo's  wink wink


----------



## Grimson (Aug 30, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> + Porkers and TT lambo's  wink wink


If SVM started doing UGR kits that would be awesome, just checking auto trader for an Aventador :chuckle:


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

The Continued Expansion continues 

*R35 enthusiasts *SVM are truly humbled by the fantastic support from all our customers.
2013 , SVM took the decision to expand our business site in an un-easy financial climate
Doom and Gloom in a Global Recession 

From the first picture of knocking down the wall ...Things have move on (so to speak)

*A massive Thank you Guy's The pictures below tell the story*

Ben at GTC and Ryan from Syvecs have suggested Tuning other potential cars.
Lamborghini and Porsche to name two!

TBH...we would struggle to take on any more, due to the Demand from the R35's

However the current site has room and we could always expand again Lol
I will give this some serious thought!

hope you like R35 Pictures  


The Empty workshop 



The Expansion begins 




Time for more expansion then ??????????????



















<a href="http://s1228.photobucket.com/user/SevernValleyMotorsport/media/SVM%20New%20Unit/svmworkshopjune2013022_zpsdc6e805c.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1228.photobucket.com/albums/ee457/SevernValleyMotorsport/SVM%20New%20Unit/svmworkshopjune2013022_zpsdc6e805c.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo svmworkshopjune2013022_zpsdc6e805c.jpg"/></a>



















































More Updates shortly as more essential equipment arriving ...Our Dream Continues 
KK


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

The Continued Expansion continues 

*R35 enthusiasts *SVM are truly humbled by the fantastic support from all our customers.
2013 , SVM took the decision to expand our business site in an un-easy financial climate
Doom and Gloom in a Global Recession 

From the first picture of knocking down the wall ...Things have move on (so to speak)

*A massive Thank you Guy's The pictures below tell the story*

Ben at GTC and Ryan from Syvecs have suggested Tuning other potential cars.
Lamborghini and Porsche to name two!

TBH...we would struggle to take on any more, due to the Demand from the R35's

However the current site has room and we could always expand again Lol
I will give this some serious thought!

hope you like R35 Pictures  


The Empty workshop 



The Expansion begins 




Time for more expansion then ??????????????



















<a href="http://s1228.photobucket.com/user/SevernValleyMotorsport/media/SVM%20New%20Unit/svmworkshopjune2013022_zpsdc6e805c.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1228.photobucket.com/albums/ee457/SevernValleyMotorsport/SVM%20New%20Unit/svmworkshopjune2013022_zpsdc6e805c.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo svmworkshopjune2013022_zpsdc6e805c.jpg"/></a>



















































More Updates shortly as more essential equipment arriving ...Our Dream Continues 
KK


----------



## shindy (Apr 27, 2010)

didnt think there were that many gtrs in the uk lol place looks amazing:thumbsup: pity its 300 miles away


----------



## misters3 (Jun 23, 2008)

shindy said:


> didnt think there were that many gtrs in the uk lol place looks amazing:thumbsup: pity its 300 miles away


My bank manager is kinda glad it's 300 plus miles away...saying that, it doesn't stop JH!!


----------



## ASH-R35 (Jun 7, 2013)

Awesome place...was highly impressed when I visited for the first time a week or so ago....

Most impressive was the fact that despite being busy, Amar and Kev both took time to speak to us and made us feel most welcome. Thanks guys!

Ash (Andrew's ex GTR)


----------



## R35Audio (Jul 9, 2002)

Amazing job guys. I was there last night and it's a sight to behold with some wonderful cars.......i can see mine up on the ramp in those pictures :squintdan

Kev and Amar certainly make you feel welcome and nothing to too much trouble. 

Fantastic service and a fantastic setup :thumbsup:


----------



## TomS (Mar 21, 2012)

shindy said:


> didnt think there were that many gtrs in the uk lol place looks amazing:thumbsup: pity its 300 miles away


Was just thinking the same thing! Crazy the amount of R35s in there considering I've seen about 3 different R35s on the road in Manchester over the past couple of years!


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

shindy said:


> didnt think there were that many gtrs in the uk lol place looks amazing:thumbsup: pity its 300 miles away


We Collect 
kk


----------



## Grimson (Aug 30, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> We Collect
> kk


And the collection service is first class!


----------



## robsm (Jul 22, 2008)

Definitely need to go the Porker and Lambo route . Second hand lambo gallardo with twin turbo package, yes please!

Think you need a nice big green illuminated SVM sign guys, can hardly see it from the outside


----------



## misters3 (Jun 23, 2008)

Grimson said:


> And the collection service is first class!


Agreed. Had my car picked up from Glasgow


----------



## Grimson (Aug 30, 2011)

Those last pictures makes it look like we missed the open day, there are so many cars there!


----------



## ASH-R35 (Jun 7, 2013)

How much do you charge for collection....presumably it is per mile?......I live 130 mils away so this would be a major bonus....


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

ASH-R35 said:


> How much do you charge for collection....presumably it is per mile?......I live 130 mils away so this would be a major bonus....


normally £1.30 per mile! However Negotiate with Amar 

kk


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

Nothing too fancy today.. Never the less Important

New compressor and Work shop Air lines Installed 

Waiting on the arrival of Nitrogen dispenser (next week) 

All the lad's are having new Snap-On tool kits and boxes (more pics soon) and uniforms lol





Regard's KK


----------



## buzzysingh (Nov 19, 2012)

**** me the green really does stand out against the normal colours!

Looking very very good!

Can't wait to have my car back after a bit of tinkering today..


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

buzzysingh said:


> **** me the green really does stand out against the normal colours!


It's nice to be different. 

So many R35s in one place, they almost look common. :chuckle:

Looks like an amazing amount of work going on.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

Small Update 

Still Investing in Our futures 

SVM have decided to do the Job right  and heavily Invest 

First up More Ramps are arriving on site ..Each ramp seems to be very busy
(we need more) so a couple More won't hurt lol..SVM's 8000sq ft Units will house 9 ramps. 
Our MOT facility run by Kevan (me)has use of extra 13 ramps Your Mot's are always welcome. We Know Mot's we Know GTR's  You GTR's are in the very best hands 

*The Big One.*
A Rolling Road facility to play with
MAHA are market leaders in the Industry..SVM want the very best facility to use with our customer cars

A 4WD MSR 500 no less :thumbsup::thumbsup:
as we speak Amar is looking at 1/2 of the kit installed showing the Rear Rollers 
The second set has been ordered To support SVM by our friends @ Monster Tune across the Road hear in Telford

Looking Forward for the time we can release the SVM Beasts 

Amars finger on the new coating for SVM cars 




The control point 






We Believe Choosing Maha will give you guys the very best comparison
We are installing 4 retarders to allow the most accurate readings in the UK.

More on this later 


New Courtesy cars to hand out  New Jukes 

Hopefully we can Retire the old motors Lol




6xspeed Sat nav /Aircon and sport mode 

That's the update for Nissan  

However a few of you Guys maybe interested to hear SVM now are supporting Porsche and Land Rover, We will make updates on our Face book 

I have purchased a new toy to test on the Rollers a Porsche 997 Gen 2 Turbo S Convertible in white 
Stock 530bhp (soon do something about that Lol)

More on this and others on a separate posting, Hope you Guys have a good weekend
and thank-you for your continued support 
Regards 
kk


----------



## Vernonjones (Oct 23, 2012)

Very nice work. Is that the rolling road that actually powers the wheels to keep them in Sync? aka 4WD clutch burnouts.

Love the new jukes.


----------



## Gaz1512 (Jan 25, 2014)

Looking good lads :thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

Vernonjones said:


> Very nice work. Is that the rolling road that actually powers the wheels to keep them in Sync? aka 4WD clutch burnouts.
> 
> Love the new jukes.


Yes  hence the four retarders used.


----------



## Tim Radley (Aug 3, 2013)

Where is the jacuzzi? Call that a workshop .... lol


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

Tim Radley said:


> Where is the jacuzzi? Call that a workshop .... lol


We have left the Jacuzzi @ the old place Lol
kk


----------



## Conrad (Jul 29, 2004)

I'm not sure what you would buy a roller type dyno let alone a maha type dyno for high powered gtr's. The majority of people in the UK on all makes of cars use dyno dynamics but even that is floored with GTR's and big torque. A hub dyno would of been the best way forward but good luck with it either way.


----------



## Doza (Jul 5, 2012)

Nice one Kevin you have been listening and giving us what we all need good on you ,look forward to getting mine on the rollers best put my name down cheers Andy


----------



## MattGTR750 (Apr 26, 2012)

Wow!!!! Amazing  Svm dyno day now!!!


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Premises do look really nice. I especially like the nice high ceilings!


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

Thats a lonely looking R33 GTR there, what's it in for?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 7, 2014)

Hello guys, 

Quick update, We have recently had a few new ramps fitted, and are bursting at the seams with GTR's.


----------



## vxrcymru (Sep 29, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> Quick update, We have recently had a few new ramps fitted, and are bursting at the seams with GTR's.


I'm tempted to send the pic framed to Nissan HQ with the words 
"The un-tuneable car" - which is what I believe they quoted when the car came out..


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

Nissan has certainly changed that point of view now.Most of the HPC centres now accept
GTR's can and do get tuned, we also have a good relationship with Nissan  and just love the Marque. I hope the R35 continues for many a year yet Saying that, put my deposit down on the next untunable The R36 lol


----------



## grahamc (Oct 1, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> Quick update, We have recently had a few new ramps fitted, and are bursting at the seams with GTR's.


The silver/grey car just to the left of the middle, what front bumper is it running?



vxrcymru said:


> I'm tempted to send the pic framed to Nissan HQ with the words
> "The un-tuneable car" - which is what I believe they quoted when the car came out..


I believe that was Nissan laying down a "challenge" to the all tuners!! They must have known how tunable the GTR was :bowdown1:


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

grahamc said:


> The silver/grey car just to the left of the middle, what front bumper is it running?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The bumper is from Top Racing, road spec version.....

I think that was the case Nissan knew what was going to happen :chuckle::chuckle:


KK


----------



## grahamc (Oct 1, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> The bumper is from Top Racing, road spec version.....
> 
> I think that was the case Nissan knew what was going to happen :chuckle::chuckle:
> 
> ...


PMd 

I really do think so!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 7, 2014)

Hey Guys, 

We have had a couple of changes over at headquarters. We have moved the customer waiting area downstairs and stocked it full of GTROC goodies and made it feel overall more pleasant. 

We have also built a corner display area to showcase the Knight Racer carbon parts. This has underneath lighting to illuminate our mechanics tool boxes! 

Check out some pictures, hope you guys like!:runaway:


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

all looks great. waiting room looks well stocked, but I would have loved to have been able to see the workshop or other cars whilst waiting.


----------



## Midlife22 (Jun 23, 2013)

Simple really guys get a TV set up with a camera in the waiting area so the customers can see their pride and joy being worked on


----------

